# First time boarding- I'm nervous!



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

I will be boarding my four year old for 1 day. I am going out of town, I will pick her up in the evening. I figure since it will be her first time this will be a good way to expose her to it. I'm so nervous, I'm sure she'll be fine though. Anything I should know before boarding her? I have her up to date on all her vaccines and kennel cough. Frontline and all as well. Am I being silly to be nervous?


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

While I don't have any advice for you (I've never boarded), I just wanted to say that it most definitely is _not_ silly to be nervous! Trust your instincts about this, and I'm sure everything will be fine.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

I figure start small to build her up to it, so if she ever had to be boarded for a bit of time she would be used to it. haha.. or I would be used to it. They get walked and all, maybe she'll have fun.


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

My first time boarding Ruger was so hard for me. I could not wait to get back! It sounds like you have everything covered. If she can have something of hers that would make her feel at home, that would be nice. Ruger chews blankets so we can't do that. We do leave him with his favorite Jolly ball. It is not silly to be nervous! We started out with one day trips also. Last year we left Ruger at the kennel for 7 days. I survived! Just try to keep busy on your trip and don't think about it.

Good luck!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think being nervous about boarding is normal. i would of had some
practice runs before dropping my dog for boarding.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK time to Kick Your Attitude! I think we contribute a lot to the upset some of our animals experience when boarded. 

Barker the Elder went to the doggy resort when she was a youngster and I was visiting a friend prone to falling. I went to see her about every day. She was excited to see me when I came and she was excited to go back to hear all the other dogs and tell them about her adventure. She's been happy at the vets and at the boarding facilities every where.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

The Hooligans do much better being boarded than I do. I take them to the same facility for grooming so they're used to the place. They go in with tails wagging, glad to see the owners. True, they don't like to go in the back without me, but they do it. They get a daily walk and a play time. I call every day to make sure they're okay.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

This place is an animal hospital, and I walked through and saw the runs. The dogs get walked 4 times a day in a fenced in yard. I feel it is the best and safest place. I'm trying to calm my nerves so she won't pick up on how I feel.


----------

